# Cleaning aluminium oxide off terminals



## sabahtom (Mar 1, 2011)

Wiring up the pack. After doing 70% of it, I read on evworks that it's a good idea to clean the terminals with a wire brush to remove aluminium oxide. So disconnected all the cells and BMS cabling. A whole day "wasted" - except that it will hopefully perform better with the lower resistance. I was surprised at the change in colour/albedo on some of the terminals, I'd never noticed they were oxidised.


----------



## dillond666 (Dec 27, 2010)

I used "Scotchbrite" on my Sinopoly cells, not sure if it'll make a difference but it is a quick and simple precaution to take.


----------



## dtbaker (Jan 5, 2008)

I used a sanding block to flatten and remove Oxidation... coat with noalox, and connected busbars right afterward.


----------

